# homemade bath salts



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking for some suggestions for where to buy oils for homemade bath salts. Everything I see online is expensive and I can't find them in my small town's stores (walmart is the biggest store in town).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I bought from Camden-Grey, but they no longer sell small quantities. Not knowing what you want, check them out anyway. www.camdengrey.com I&#8217;ve also bought from www.anandaapothecary.com


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wherever you get them from make sure that if you are putting them into bath salts or lotions that they are labeled for that. Not all essential oils are. Some you can use in candles but not in anything intended for contact with skin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Go check out the Soapmaking forum. There are plenty of links for skin safe essential and fragrance oils.

If you have any other questions about soap/bath salts/lotion, et al the Soap Making Forum is the place to ask!!

I get some of my essential & fragrance oils from thesage.com


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

I made some lavender salts by adding a few tablespoons of dried lavender flowers. I think you could use just about any sort of dried herbs, like chamomile, etc. And if you're growing your own, it's super cheap


----------



## BlackWillowSoap (May 12, 2015)

I get my oils from http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/ & wholesalesuppliesplus.com 

Both sites have newsletters that email you when oils and other items go on sale, which helps with the cost. Also, if you grow your own herbs you can use them to scent your bath salts. I have used rose petals, lavender buds, and spearmint that I grow for my bath salts.


----------

